# Ça ne sert à rien



## l'Ahesse (22 Septembre 2005)

A quoi sert donc cette petite pièce blanche, qui semble s'emboîter dans le cadre du vélo ? A faire tenir le tout ? Pourquoi, mais pourquoi donc ?
A quoi sert cette hache, tâchée de sang ? A couper des mains de voleurs ?
A quoi sert ce bout de plastique, muni d'une bande magnétique ? A acheter l'argent que l'on a plus ?
A quoi sert de se casser le cul, si c'est toujours ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin qui ont tout ?
A quoi sert de faire des enfants, si c'est pour les faire vivre dans cette enfer voué à la destruction rapide ?
Je voudrais que les choses soient différentes. Je voudrais même que certaines n'aient jamais été. Je voudrais que mon sang répandu ait servi à changer la vie. Je voudrais chanter à tue-tête au sommet des montagnes, je voudrais prendre l'amour par la main et la refermer dessus. Je voudrais être un anarchiste couronné. Je voudrais voir le sang suinter des pieds cloutés de celui qu'on appelait Jésus-Christ. Je voudrais voir mourir ceux que je déteste. Je voudrais arrêter de rêver éveillé que je tue des êtres humains. Je voudrais ne plus avoir envie de boire des vins qui m'empêchent de penser. Je voudrais ne pas penser. Je voudrais ne pas penser que je ne veux pas penser.
Ça ne sert à rien. Tout est vain, rien ne sert à rien.
Nous roulons dans une barque percée. Nous dérivons au gré des marées. Ça s'en va, ça revient, nous sommes poussières de petits riens.
L'humanité n'est qu'une agonie, une régurgitation de l'histoire. L'humanité ne mérite pas la vie. A quoi sert d'être intelligent, si on ne peut même pas se révolter contre soi-même?

Ça ne sert à rien, mon chaton. Tout est vain, ça ne sert à rien. Il n'y a plus qu'à profiter de nos instants de paix. Il n'y a plus qu'à péter de fatuité. Il n'y a plus qu'à s'endormir doucement, le dos collé à un arbre. Et sentir la chaleur de la terre. De l'humus. Plonger son nez dans l'humus. Manger des limons. Et des figues, aussi, parce que c'est la saison.


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> A quoi sert donc cette petite pièce blanche, qui semble s'emboîter dans le cadre du vélo ? A faire tenir le tout ? Pourquoi, mais pourquoi donc ?
> A quoi sert cette hache, tâchée de sang ? A couper des mains de voleurs ?
> A quoi sert ce bout de plastique, muni d'une bande magnétique ? A acheter l'argent que l'on a plus ?
> A quoi sert de se casser le cul, si c'est toujours ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin qui ont tout ?
> ...



Amis déprimés bonne nuit ! 

On lance un club ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Septembre 2005)

Que ferait-on sans les forum de discussions ??? ouvrir le gaz ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Que ferait-on sans les forum de discussions ??? ouvrir le gaz ?



*Les forums MacG*
t'empêchent de manger des fayots ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les forums MacG*
> t'empêchent de manger des fayots ?


 
 ...... ah oui !en y pensant ....


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> A quoi sert d'être intelligent, si on ne peut même pas se révolter contre soi-même?




L'intelligence n'est rien d'autre qu'une capacité d'adaptation à une situtaion, et de mettre en oeuvre un raisonnement pour résoudre des problèmes.
C'est pas l'intelligence qui te sert à pleurer sur ton sort, ni à dénigrer les autres dans leur globalité...


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

Posté par l'Haesse...Je voudrais ne plus avoir envie de boire des vins qui m'empêchent de penser. Je voudrais ne pas penser. 

A la tienne Etienne...Garçon remettez nous ça.
Ta femme t'a quitté????     Pleure pas.....tu ne connais pas ta chance.
A part ça bienvenue.....remarquée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Posté par l'*Haesse*...Je voudrais ne plus avoir envie de boire des vins qui m'empêchent de penser.



Pas possible qu'on dise çà à une *AES*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible qu'on dise çà à une AES



*Ou mieux encore*
pas possible de dire ça tout court


----------



## l'Ahesse (22 Septembre 2005)

La dépression, c'est rien qu'un pépin dans le citron. Si tu presses ton agrume, le pépin gicle comme le point noir de la joue prépubère. Ça fait une petite tâche blanchâtre sur le miroir de la salle de bains.
Après, tu peux retourner jouer avec tes amis. Puisque, comme t'es plus déprimé, t'as de nouveaux des amis. Souvent, les amis aiment pas les déprimés, c'est connu.
Ici y'a pas que des amis, vous me direz. Donc y'a encore de la place pour les déprimés. Pas beaucoup, hein. L'heure est plutôt à la lobotomie, ou à l'explication de texte, si je comprends bien.
Je me fous que les miens soient compris. Chacun sa façon de faire pipi.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

```
NULL(4)                  BSD Kernel Interfaces Manual                  NULL(4)

NAME
     null -- the null device

DESCRIPTION
     The null device accepts and reads data as any ordinary (and willing) file
     - but throws it away. The length of the null device is always zero.

FILES
     /dev/null

HISTORY
     A null device appeared in Version 7 AT&T UNIX.

BSD                              June 5, 1993                              BSD
```


----------



## hunjord (22 Septembre 2005)

Mais a part ca? ton Mac marche bien?

Je dis pas, ca peut arriver à tout le monde de se sentir pas bien et tout..._

.....A quoi ca sert de s'acheter un PC ?....._


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> .....A quoi ca sert de s'acheter un PC ?.....




par exemple a se faire des amis a l'occasion d'un gros gros probleme
sur un  forum tecnique special pc


----------



## hunjord (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par exemple a se faire des amis a l'occasion d'un gros gros probleme
> sur un  forum tecnique special pc


cela doit être une énorme communauté, Friendly avec plein de potes alors...


----------



## MrStone (22 Septembre 2005)

Ça me rappelle un film avec Dolf Lundgren : Pleurnicheur, ça s'appelait


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'en va, ça revient,



Ça se chante et ça se danse comme une chanson populaire ?


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> A quoi sert donc cette petite pièce blanche, qui semble s'emboîter dans le cadre du vélo ? A faire tenir le tout ? Pourquoi, mais pourquoi donc ?
> A quoi sert cette hache, tâchée de sang ? A couper des mains de voleurs ?
> A quoi sert ce bout de plastique, muni d'une bande magnétique ? A acheter l'argent que l'on a plus ?
> A quoi sert de se casser le cul, si c'est toujours ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin qui ont tout ?
> ...


Salut l'eclésiaste, toujours la patate à ce que je vois !


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> (...) Chacun sa façon de faire pipi.


Moi, c'est debout !

Et dans la neige, j'écrit mon nom, liberté...


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

Mais sérieux, j'ai du mal à croire que quelqu'un de déprimé au point où tu sembles l'être viendrait perdre son néant au bar MacGé.

Donc, je pencherais plutôt pour le litérateur frustré ("j'ai du talent et je chie sur ce monde abject qui m'en refuse la reconnaissance")...
Bah, dans ce cas... "Nous roulons dans une barque percée" ?   

N'est pas Lautréamont ou Cioran qui veut.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> N'est pas Lautréamont ou Cioran qui veut.



Qui te dit que ces deux-là, incognito sur ce même forum, ne te donneraient pas rapidement l'envie de faire fuser les boules rouges? ...


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Mais sérieux, j'ai du mal à croire que quelqu'un de déprimé au point où tu sembles l'être viendrait perdre son néant au bar MacGé.



Et pourtant... regarde moi, un parfait cyclothymique à tendance mélancolique profond, et bien je passe bcp de temps ici    

Merde de monde !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant... regarde moi, un parfait cyclothymique à tendance mélancolique profond, et bien je passe bcp de temps ici
> 
> Merde de monde !





			
				Harpagon de machine!!! a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Tout pareil que le Monsieur jaipatougnagna ; mais je me soigne


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant... regarde moi, un parfait cyclothymique à tendance mélancolique profond, et bien je passe bcp de temps ici
> 
> Merde de monde !


C'est vrai - et j'en suis un autre.   

Mais ni toi ni moi n'avais encore osé le "Nous roulons dans une barque percée" !!! (celle là, je ne vais pas m'en remettre)


----------



## hunjord (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai - et j'en suis un autre.
> 
> Mais ni toi ni moi n'avais encore osé le "Nous roulons dans une barque percée" !!! (celle là, je ne vais pas m'en remettre)


La vie est un long fleuve tranquille....


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai - et j'en suis un autre.
> 
> Mais ni toi ni moi n'avais encore osé le "Nous roulons dans une barque percée" !!! (celle là, je ne vais pas m'en remettre)




C'est vrai, il fallait le faire


----------



## Bilbo (22 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil que le Monsieur jaipatougnagna ; mais je me soigne


Soit tu viens de commencer ton traitement soit il va falloir songer à en changer. 

 

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai - et j'en suis un autre.
> 
> Mais ni toi ni moi n'avais encore osé le "Nous roulons dans une barque percée" !!! (celle là, je ne vais pas m'en remettre)



La mer roule juste à côté


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

Et voilà, il s'est déconnecté !
Quel manque de finesse, tout de même !
Ca se trouve, il est véxé...

Si c'est un costaud, je vais me retrouver à devoir boucher le trou de sa barque avec ma tête, ça m'apprendra !


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2005)

Heureusement que le forum de MAcGé   fourmille de petits coins secrets  qui font que lorsque l'on tombe sur tous des sujets déprimants... ... on a le choix... d'aller voir ailleurs...


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le forum de MAcGé   fourmille de petits coins secrets  qui font que lorsque l'on tombe sur tous des sujets déprimants... ... on a le choix... d'aller voir ailleurs...




On se force pas pourtant   
On va pas censurer la déprime, qu'elle s'exprime !

Et puis comme dirait Louis Ferdinand Céline : "non rien..." :love:


----------



## l'Ahesse (22 Septembre 2005)

C'est marrant, ça. Je suis pas déprimé, j'aurais du mettre des smileys, qui sait. 
Je te rassure, iKool, je ne suis non plus ni littérateur, ni trop frustré. A l'heure où j'ai posté, j'avais quelques gouttes d'alcool en trop, certainement. Comme quoi ce truc est une saloperie.

C'est quoi, qui vous déprime ? L'idée de mettre votre nez dans l'humus rafraichi par la rosée ? Vous avez tort. Si vous y collez aussi l'oreille, vous entendrez les champignons pousser.


----------



## Bilbo (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Si vous y collez aussi l'oreille, vous entendrez les champignons pousser.


Je ne savais pas que la pousse de strophaires était sonore.  

À+


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que la pousse de strophaires était sonore.
> 
> À+


Sonore certainement, audible par contre...


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ça. Je suis pas déprimé, j'aurais du mettre des smileys, qui sait.
> Je te rassure, iKool, je ne suis non plus ni littérateur, ni trop frustré. A l'heure où j'ai posté, j'avais quelques gouttes d'alcool en trop, certainement. Comme quoi ce truc est une saloperie.
> 
> C'est quoi, qui vous déprime ? L'idée de mettre votre nez dans l'humus rafraichi par la rosée ? Vous avez tort. Si vous y collez aussi l'oreille, vous entendrez les champignons pousser.


Ah ! (sérieux, j'ai eu peur, je me suis dit "t'auras l'air malin si il est parti se pendre")

Moi j'ai la déprime fugace - trop indécrotablement optimiste, alors non, l'humus...
Sinon, essaye la coke, y parait qu'on est tout énnervé et bondissant après...

Disons que dépité ou désabusé aurait mieux convennu que déprimé pour ton message de début, mais à quoi t'attendais-tu ?
Par définition, un forum est un lieu de dialogue, si tu y écrit, ce n'est pas pour la postérité, c'est pour les deux ou trois glandeurs qui sont connectés en même temps que toi et qui vont le lire (je parle du bar, hein, pas des forums techniques) et peut-être y répondre ce qui leur passe par la tête (pas souvent en rapport avec le schmilblick).
Que répondre à ton eclésiaste-like ?
Qu'y aurais-tu répondu toi même si c'était moi qui l'avais écrit ?

Bon, promis, c'est la dernière fois : 
Je ne peux pas être déprimé quand je lis "nous roulons dans une barque percée", ça me met en joie pour au moins 72 heures !!!!


----------



## Bilbo (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sonore certainement, audible par contre...


Certes.   

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

...non, rien.....


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ça. Je suis pas déprimé





> L'humanité n'est qu'une agonie, une régurgitation de l'histoire. L'humanité ne mérite pas la vie. A quoi sert d'être intelligent, si on ne peut même pas se révolter contre soi-même?



Qu'est-ce que ça serait si tu l'étais alors...  

En fait c'était un essai littéraire, merde qu'on est con, il fallait dire :

"C'est très bien écrit bravo !"

ou :

"C'est nul, on dirait du Lautréamont sans la forme et du Céline sans le talent"

On est bête   


C'est vrai qu'avec tous ces sujets déprimants et tous ces plaignous, on ne sait plus à force !


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que ça serait si tu l'étais alors...
> 
> En fait c'était un essai littéraire, merde qu'on est con, il fallait dire :
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que des gens heureux comme ça, ça fait plaisir à voir...

Sinon, pour Lautréamont, je t'avais devancé, hé hé hé !


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que des gens heureux comme ça, ça fait plaisir à voir...
> 
> Sinon, pour Lautréamont, je t'avais devancé, hé hé hé !




Oui je l'ai pas mis par hasard, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai même pas lu, j'ai pas accroché pour l'instant, mais je le lirai avec plaisir un jour j'en suis sûr


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui je l'ai pas mis par hasard, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai même pas lu, j'ai pas accroché pour l'instant, mais je le lirai avec plaisir un jour j'en suis sûr


Pour être très honnête, j'ai lu 3 fois le premier tiers, quand j'avais 20 ans et l'obsession d'être un poète maudit de plus...
Bon, c'est mieux écrit que le post d'ouverture de ce fil, mais le fond est le même, une pose romantique de ahlalajaitoutlemalheurdumondesurlesépaules... Ca me saoûle assez vite.


----------



## l'Ahesse (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Que répondre à ton eclésiaste-like ?



Rien. 
Ce n'est pas fait pour ça. 
Les mots même n'ont pas réellement de sens, ce n'est qu'une forme d'écriture automatique. J'en découvre certains au fur et à mesure que tu les cites, d'ailleurs.

Si ça se trouve, ce n'est écrit que pour une seule et unique personne. 
Ce ne sont pas les mots, ni même le fait de poster qui importe. 
J'ai posté ici plus de mots que la plupart d'entre vous, et je préfère les enterrer vivants.

Ceux qui ouvrent ce fil n'ont pas de sens parce qu'ils ne sont qu'un alibi pour habiller un titre.
Juste la mise en scène d'une interrogation dont je n'ai pas la réponse. Une forme de dialogue avec celui-qui m'a interpellé au trente neuvième échange du fil numéroté 3406535, boite verte, me faisant sortir de ma retraite. Une bougie pour forcer à tenir le dialogue.

_Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de revenir ? Et sous quelle forme ? Et pour dire quoi ? Avec qui ? 
Oui, moi aussi, y'a des choses qui me manquent, mon capitaine. Mais je n'ai pas le temps, plus le goût de les entretenir. J'ai mon jardin, et je veux qu'il reste un peu secret. Il faudrait trouver une forme de bouffonerie critique nouvelle, ou un balcon juste pour griller quelques cigarettes en paix de temps en temps.
Tout ça n'a plus rien d'un zoo, je crois. Il y a trop de basse-cour, et trop de public autour. Ou alors, c'est que je ne le regarde plus avec les mêmes yeux. On n'y joue plus de pièces, plus de comédie, ni d'opéra bouffe, rien. Tout est routinisé, dépoli, sans saveur. Je ne pourrais m'empêcher d'y mettre autant de vinaigre que de sel.

Pourtant c'est bon, la fleur de sel. Et le vinaigre aussi. Que c'est bon, un bon vinaigre. 



La bise à ceux que j'aime.


L.'A.S.
_


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Rien.
> Ce n'est pas fait pour ça.
> Les mots même n'ont pas réellement de sens, ce n'est qu'une forme d'écriture automatique. J'en découvre certains au fur et à mesure que tu les cites, d'ailleurs.
> 
> ...



quel fil....? le 3406535eme......heu......t'es sur....?


----------



## l'Ahesse (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quel fil....? le 3406535eme......heu......t'es sur....?


 Oups, pardon, je n'ai plus la forme. 
C'est le p3407350


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> A quoi sert donc cette petite pièce blanche, qui semble s'emboîter dans le cadre du vélo ? A faire tenir le tout ? Pourquoi, mais pourquoi donc ?
> A quoi sert cette hache, tâchée de sang ? A couper des mains de voleurs ?
> A quoi sert ce bout de plastique, muni d'une bande magnétique ? A acheter l'argent que l'on a plus ?
> A quoi sert de se casser le cul, si c'est toujours ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin qui ont tout ?
> ...


Oulala...Je vais prendre 2 aspirines et 8 heures de sommeil pour oublier ça...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Oups, pardon, je n'ai plus la forme.
> C'est le p3407350




Et c'est perso....ou quoi.....
le lien c'est souvent mieux....
comprends rien a tout ça moi....



			
				Le Vbul evidemment.... a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à cette page. Ceci peut être dû à plusieurs raisons :
> 
> Vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à la page que vous essayez d'afficher. Êtes-vous en train d'essayer de modifier le message de quelqu'un d'autre ou d'accéder à des options d'administration ? Vérifiez que vous êtes autorisé à effectuer cette action dans les règles du forum.
> 
> Si vous essayez d'envoyer un message, l'administrateur a peut-être désactivé votre compte, ou celui-ci est en attente d'activation si vous venez de le créer, ou de réactivation si vous avez changé votre email, ou encore peut-être de validation par un modérateur.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Rien.
> Ce n'est pas fait pour ça.
> Les mots même n'ont pas réellement de sens, ce n'est qu'une forme d'écriture automatique. J'en découvre certains au fur et à mesure que tu les cites, d'ailleurs.


Alors pourquoi les déposer ici ?
Ou, s'il te faut absolument déposer quelque part ce que tu écrits, pourquoi répondre aux réactions que cela suscite ?


			
				l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Si ça se trouve, ce n'est écrit que pour une seule et unique personne.
> Ce ne sont pas les mots, ni même le fait de poster qui importe.
> J'ai posté ici plus de mots que la plupart d'entre vous, et je préfère les enterrer vivants.


Ah, c'est un concours ?
Bon, ben oui, peut-être, je ne sais pas, je ne sais pas qui tu "étais" (je m'en fous un peu, en fait)


			
				l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ouvrent ce fil n'ont pas de sens parce qu'ils ne sont qu'un alibi pour habiller un titre.
> Juste la mise en scène d'une interrogation dont je n'ai pas la réponse. Une forme de dialogue avec celui-qui m'a interpellé au trente neuvième échange du fil numéroté 3406535, boite verte, me faisant sortir de ma retraite. Une bougie pour forcer à tenir le dialogue.


Ah ça, ça vaut aussi son pesant de cacahuettes !!!
"Non, tout cela est vain, cela ne s'adresse pas à vous.... Mais si vous voulez en savoir plus, allez là..."
On dirait ma soeur quand elle boude : officiellement, elle ne veut pas parler, mais ce sera encore pire si on ne fais pas tout pour lui arracher le pourquoi de sa bouderie.
Arrête de minauder : soit tu veux causer et rien ne t'en empêche, tu es le bienvenu, soit tu ne veut pas et tu pourras toujours nous la jouer poète maudit, personne ne te suppliera de nous en dire plus.


			
				l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> _Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de revenir ? Et sous quelle forme ? Et pour dire quoi ? Avec qui ?
> (...)_


_
Vraiment, on dirait les compagnons de la chanson : "c'est notre tournée d'adieu, attention, si vous ne faite rien, nous ne reviendrons réellement pas..."
Qui étais-tu avant ? Jésus Christ ?

Bon, allez, je te lâche la grappe.

Rien n'a d'autre sens que celui que tu lui donnes._


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

stook ? ikool aussi pige que dalle


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stook ? ikool aussi pige que dalle


Ca se voit tant que ça ? Merde !


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

:hosto: L'abus de drogues est dangereux pour la santé!! :hosto:


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stook ? ikool aussi pige que dalle



Moi non plus supermoquette, mais j'ai une super idée...un diner de c**!    

Là on tient un recordman toutes catégories!


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stook ? ikool aussi pige que dalle



oui, j'ai vu ça......
en tout cas, ma curiosité me pousse a chercher ce p**** de fil.....
sinon, m'en fout...mais bon....


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> :hosto: L'abus de drogues est dangereux pour la santé!! :hosto:




 L'abus de santé est dangereux pour les drogues


----------



## Fulvio (22 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> L'abus de santé est dangereux pour les drogues



Sinon, le danger des drogues est abusif pour la santé.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus supermoquette, mais j'ai une super idée...un diner de c**!
> 
> Là on tient un recordman toutes catégories!


Tu crois qu'il construit des potences en allumettes ?


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

Mais iKool, tu te rends même pas compte de la chance que l'on a!

Celui là n'a pas besoin de construire quoi que ce soit, je t'ai dit c'est un champion toutes catégories...suffit de le laisser parler librement et on a la plus haute marche du podium sans le moindre problème!!!    

Même Jacques Villeret est un enfant de coeur à côté!!

Monsieur l'Ahesse, que faites vous vendredi soir?


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

Arrête Garfield, tu titilles ma propention naturelle à la moquerie gratuite...  

Après tout, je pense qu'il est persuadé que les cons c'est nous qui ne compenons rien et qui avons l'audace d'en rire d'un gros humour bien gras alors que le monde sombre (non, pas le monde, la barque... Ah merde, j'avais promis de ne plus en parler de la barque).

Ne te rends-tu pas compte à quel point il est vain de rire alors que la putrescence ordinaire nous ronge les chevilles ? (ca y est ! Moi aussi j'ai les cheveux dans le vent en haut de ma falaise avec la mer déchaînée à mes pieds - je suis un poèt-euh !)
Ah vanité des vanités, choisirais-je l'iPod nano noir ou le blanc ? Le noir du déclin du monde et de la nuit éternelle qui nous menace ou le blanc pur des idéaux dévoyés par la basse mesquinerie de la grouillante populace ?
Ah interrogation deliquescente !
Oh existence déchirée, écartelée, fourbue entre ces deux pôles irridescents de l'avenir qui n'est pourtant que l'ombre portée de l'apocalypse...

Bon, stop.

Allez à vous - le thème : portnawak triste et désabusé (avec les cheveux dans le vent, la falaise et tout et tout...)


----------



## l'Ahesse (22 Septembre 2005)

Tu vois, chaton, on ne peux pas choisir. 

Tiens, luc, puisque tu regardes...  ça aussi c'est une forme d'expérience. En tout cas une façon de valider une hypothèse.


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sonore certainement, audible par contre...



Sujet à venir : la surdité précoce de SM.

Vous pouvez broder


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, chaton, on ne peux pas choisir.
> 
> Tiens, luc, puisque tu regardes...  ça aussi c'est une forme d'expérience. En tout cas une façon de valider une hypothèse.



J'avais compris, enfin je me comprends    

Et ceci dit, pour rajouter du Lautréamont, c'est beau comme la rencotre d'une machine à coudre et d'un parapluie sur une table d'opération.


----------



## Bilbo (22 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sujet à venir : la surdité précoce de SM.
> 
> Vous pouvez broder


En l'occurence, les oreilles de SM n'étaient d'aucune utilité pour ouïr les champignons pousser.

Vous pouvez broder. 

À+


----------



## l'Ahesse (22 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'avais compris, enfin je me comprends



Je me doute. 



> Et ceci dit, pour rajouter du Lautréamont, c'est beau comme la rencotre d'une machine à coudre et d'un parapluie sur une table d'opération.



N'empêche que ça doit être beau, ça. J'hésitais entre une corvette cuirassée à tourelle ou la loi de reconstitution des organes mutilés, mais tu as raison, le plus beau, c'est le fortuit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ouïr les champignons pousser.
> 
> Vous pouvez broder.
> 
> À+



"Le petit monde de l'herbe" dans _Spores, pêche et naturisme_ volume 1


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Je me doute.



Tiens, je viens de realiser que je n'aime le jeu du kiéki....que quand c'est moi qui propose un nouveau pseudo....


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

Ok pour le thème portnawak!

C'est parti!  

Alors nous voici à la fin
La mort va nous prendre enfin
Ensemble nous mourrons,seuls,
Jamais ne nous reverrons,seuls

Au-delà,au-delà nous sommes
Ensemble nous bruleront,moi
t'aimant comme une pauvre pomme
Et toi,seule,qui ne m'aimait pas

Ton serviteur dévoué pleure
Car il a échoué sans toi
Et maintenant,aujourd'hui tu meurs
Je ne peux pas vivre sans toi

Au-delà,au-delà je meurs
Mais toi tu vivras encore,non?
Non bien sur,parce qu'il est l'heure
La mort ignore le pardon

Nous mourrons et la lumière noire est si terne
Pourquoi ce lot infâme,cette mort aussi triste?
Pour comprendre combien les mourants nous bernent
Et enfin se dire que rien n'est plus triste 


Le ravin est au fond à gauche, sinon j'ai aussi des jerricans d'essence avec des allumettes!


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens de realiser que je n'aime le jeu du kiéki....que quand c'est moi qui propose un nouveau pseudo....



J'ai...!



			
				l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> _Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de revenir ? Et sous quelle forme ? Et pour dire quoi ? Avec qui ?
> Oui, moi aussi, y'a des choses qui me manquent, mon capitaine.
> _



Ben oui....non....?
pour dire quoi...? c'est surtout ça la question.....n'importe quoi est une reponse....et avec nous, bien sur.....


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

Garfield, tu es beau de profil !!!


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Garfield, tu es beau de profil !!!



Arrête tu vas me faire rougir! :rose:


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, chaton, on ne peux pas choisir.
> 
> Tiens, luc, puisque tu regardes...  ça aussi c'est une forme d'expérience. En tout cas une façon de valider une hypothèse.


Après le poète maudit, voici le sociologue (ou l'ethnologue, je ne sais) qui étudie notre bocal du dehors, y lançant des perches savament pensée à fin d'étudier notre réaction.
J'ai hate de lire la conclusion !
En attendant, je retourne à ma roue de hamster (c.a.d. répondre n'importe quoi à des trucs plein de sous-entendus que je ne comprends pas)
hik hik !


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

Le poète socio-ethnologue semble avoir compris que notre cause était perdue...arghh monde cruel!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

Les figues&#8230; C'est bon pour le transit?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> ...arghh monde cruel!




*Monde *
de merde ?



 :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Monde *
> de merde ?
> 
> 
> ...



oui, Georges, Monde de merde...


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, Georges, Monde de merde...




C'est déjà plus drôle que l'original    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà plus drôle que l'original    :rateau:



j'avais pas l'original sous la main....alors j'improvise...


----------



## sofiping (22 Septembre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Les figues? C'est bon pour le transit?



Mange en encore quelques une et ça ira tout seul ... 

salut tutti  


_Vous pouriez me remettre un verre de p'tit lait , s'iouplait !_


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> _Vous pouriez me remettre un verre de p'tit lait , s'iouplait !_




....c'est a dire que je ne sais pas si il nous en reste....



ps: bon l'Ahessse....tu restes avec nous sous cette forme....ou bien....?


----------



## sofiping (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....c'est a dire que je ne sais pas si il nous en reste....
> 
> 
> 
> ps: bon l'Ahessse....tu restes avec nous sous cette forme....ou bien....?



Je suis patiente ... je suis patiente


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Je suis patiente ... je suis patiente



voila, voila....


----------



## l'Ahesse (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'ai...!


Pas mal, pour un jeune qui débute. 

T'as posté 3655 fois en trois mois ? Tu roules à 36,55 posts par jour ? T'es un vrai malade, ma parole...  :casse: :love:




> Ben oui....non....?
> pour dire quoi...? c'est surtout ça la question.....n'importe quoi est une reponse....et avec nous, bien sur.....



N'importe quoi peut être une réponse. Mais je doute que ce soit drôle. :sleep:

C'est sûr, c'est bon enfant. 
Encore que je vous trouve vraiment pieds-tendres avec les casses-couilles. Mais comme y'a une bande de joyeux lurons pour qui l'important c'est de rigoler, peu importe que leur rire sans âme ennuie tout le monde. 
J'ai l'impression que ce truc qui était un vrai endroit, n'est plus que la caricature de lui-même. Hormis les jeux, qui restent des lieux plaisants, mais prenants. C'est ça, la caricature, aussi. On ne peut plus se faire plaisir en dilettante, sauf à être un pétomane du flood. 
A part les habitués de "et avec la tête" et quelques autres fils, qui se casse encore la nénette pendant une plombe pour donner aux autres un truc un peu fin à goûter ? 
Y'a plus de gastronomes, dans ce Bar. 
Y'a plus que des raleurs, des posteurs de fast-flood, des bavards de comptoir et des politichiens du dimanche. Et quelques naufragés qui tentent de sauvegarder un petit coin, une petite table, avec un joli tapis et quelques cartes bien dessinées pour taper une belote ou jouer un bridge. Les autres font les morts. Les plus beaux fils sont enterrés sous des tonnes de chiasse sans intérêt, et n'importe quel couillon inconnu se croit permis de jouer au coq. Y'a pas moyen d'avoir une discussion sans que les sautes-au-post se ramènent, pour pisser, pour juger, pour parler pour ne rien dire. 
Ou pour balancer trois smileys vus et revus jusqu'à la nausée.

C'était un rade de quartier ici, avant. Convivial, chaleureux. Le patron payait sa tournée, les serveuses étaient accortes, et les clients réglaient leur note. Avec retard, mais avec respect.
Maintenant, on dirait un hybride de pizzéria de zone pavillonnaire et de brasserie de gare.

Ça a été un endroit bien, bordel, ici ! Un bon bordel ! un bordel bien ! Maintenant, c'est plus qu'un crottinoir. Je préfère les tags aux crottes de chiens. Et les graphs aux brèves de comptoir.


Enfin bon, on verra. Je me comprends, comme disait Jules verne.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> ...


tu as laissé de sacrés indices....

il est vrai que je tourne a une grosse moyenne ces temps ci...

ben, actuellement, je dois dire que l'ambiance est surtout joueuse....y a qu'a voir le nombre de fil de jeux dispo....
et pour les bons fils dont tu parles effectivement beaucoup sont mort....
mais avec un tel postulat de départ....comment faire evoluer les choses....
je sais que je ne suis qu'un vil floodeur parmi tant d'autre....
mais je pense qu'a force, les choses vont bien finir par evoluer....
faut etre confiant...si tout ceux qui trouve l'ambiance degradé et "meilleure avant" nous quittent....comment faire perdurer cette "ambiance"....
tiens, j'ai l'impression de parler de l'esprit canal....

en tout cas, si une chose et sure aujourd'hui dans ce que tu viens d'ecrire c'est que des qu'un nioube (ou un pseudo-nioube) arrive avec un style "curieux", certains membres (souvent nioube aussi) ce font un plaisir de lui sauter dessus...
sans souvent chercher plus loin.....
mais est-ce nouveau ça aussi....

enfin, je sais pas...c'est a toi de voir....
je pense que le mieux c'est peut etre de te remettre un coup en cuisine et de nous faire a nouveau gouter de bon plat que nous redevenions de bons gastronomes (pour reprendre ta metaphore)....
enfin, toi ou un autre....
et si l'elu etait un nioube.....

carpe diem...


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

La nostalgie c'est ce qu'il y a de pire je crois... 

Le bar n'est qu'une métaphore du monde, ce que je vois ici, je le vois dehors également, et ce qui me chagrine dehors, m'indiffère ici.

Ce que tu dis est valable pour tous les forums du web. Une vaste utopie, un énième projet de monde parallèle, et puis plof, plus rien, du quotidien, du pas grand chose, du banal, du redondant, du lourd mais aussi du beau, c'est juste plus réaliste, la tentative pour s'extraire de notre condition avorte... résignés il y a ceux qui feront comme si de rien n'était, ceux qui vont continuer à donner tout ce qu'ils ont tout en ayant bien conscience de tout, ceux qui ne vont pas accepter et commencer leur cure d'aigreur, ceux qui s'en iront et puis ceux qui s'en foutront, c'est tout, rien de plus je crois, la vie quoi.


----------



## l'Ahesse (23 Septembre 2005)

Y'a une forme de nostalgie, sûrement. Mais je suis pas penché à dire que la nostalgie, c'est le pire. 

Mais c'est pas qu'une question de métaphore du monde. Le bar était un endroit bien dans des moments où le monde était pourri. Je pense plutôt que c'est lié au nombre, à l'inflation. Et que dans l'inflation, rentre l'infatuation. C'est quand même hallucinant de voir toutes ces tentatives de mise au pas, de lissage du ton, de tous ces pseudos qui se sentent propriétaires, font la leçon, s'arrogent le droit de donner le La. Y'a une sorte de polissage, de nivellement par le bas. 
Alors oui, ça pourrit l'idée de communauté. En tout cas, ça la remplace par un truc qui n'a plus rien de bien drole, et pas grand chose de sain. 
Mais t'as raison, la vraie vie est ailleurs. Le truc, c'est qu'il semble qu'il n'y ait plus grand monde pour le dire.
Bon, allez, j'y retourne. 

PS : stook, t'es le dernier floodeur héroïque. :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> PS : stook, t'es le dernier floodeur héroïque. :love:



venant de toi, je prends ça pour un ENORME compliment........:love:....
a bientot sur le forum, j'espere....avec ce pseudo...ou l'autre.....


ps: tiens, j'en ferai bien mon titre d'utilisateur.....


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

Seuls les gamers savent flooder


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2005)

Bof.
Sont un peu gras du bide, maintenant, nos "vieux" gamers...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bof.
> Sont un peu gras du bide, maintenant, nos "vieux" gamers...



je sens que ça va leur plaire.... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

je sais que bassou a un peu grossi mais c'est salaud quand même


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

vous ne z'etez que de zalouxxxx !!!!     

ma grand-mere , vous savez ce que disait elle ?  


*mieux faire envie que pitié !!!!!!!*.... et toc !!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous ne z'etez que de zalouxxxx !!!!
> 
> ma grand-mere , vous savez ce que disait elle ?
> 
> ...




Je savais pas que robertav était fan de la MGZ


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2005)

Ça m'a tout l'air d'être un fantasme de vestiaire hérité de sa jeunesse sportive, ça. Faut dire, une assemblée de gamerz en chaussettes fumantes, avec du gras de pizzas nettoyé au coca, moulé dans leurs XXL, ça fait envie à n'importe quelle femme, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> La vie est un long fleuve tranquille....


 
rempli de pyranha


----------



## hunjord (24 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> rempli de pyranha


 et de crocrodiles, j'adore quand les gosses le prononcent comme ca...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas que robertav était fan de la MGZ




hemmm pas vraiment non  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

a part tetris et fonzie je ne joue pas a d'autre jeux video  :rose:


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2005)

On a pas dit que tu étais fan de jeu, on a dit que tu étais fan des joueurs... 
Les cheerleders jouent pas au football américain, ça les empêche pas de trainer dans les vestiaires...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On a pas dit que tu étais fan de jeu, on a dit que tu étais fan des joueurs...




sa va pas non ????       

tu t'immagines dormir avec un fan de rally ???   

toute la nuit on entendra  vrommm vraummmm hiiiiii , droite gauche....
boummm , merde!!!!!!! ...... 
et le matin je serai congelé, couette oblige valsant dans la nuit


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Septembre 2005)

Comme le dit Sonny (mais je ne valances pas  )

La poésir c'est pour les fiottes !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2005)

robertav on ne change pas la vitesse d'un fan de rallye


----------



## luckystrike70 (24 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> A quoi sert donc cette petite pièce blanche, qui semble s'emboîter dans le cadre du vélo ? A faire tenir le tout ? Pourquoi, mais pourquoi donc ?
> A quoi sert cette hache, tâchée de sang ? A couper des mains de voleurs ?
> A quoi sert ce bout de plastique, muni d'une bande magnétique ? A acheter l'argent que l'on a plus ?
> A quoi sert de se casser le cul, si c'est toujours ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin qui ont tout ?
> ...



T'as deja pensé au suicide?


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2005)

luckystrike70 a dit:
			
		

> T'as deja pensé au suicide?




C'était bien la peine de s'inscrire pour ça  :rateau:


----------



## luckystrike70 (24 Septembre 2005)

Ca m'a donné envie.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2005)

Ah les faux nioubes


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien la peine de s'inscrire pour ça  :rateau:



Le bon garfield devait avoir peur de revenir dans la conversation, il a fallu qu'il se masque sous une nouvelle identité... 

C'est con, parce qu'avec tout ce temps passé à s'inscrire une nouvelle fois, il a oublié de lire le fil, visiblement.


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah les faux nioubes



Non, non, ce n'est pas un faux. Garfield était déja un nioube.


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2005)

Bon si c'est comme ça...   remontage de trucs qui servent à rien...   




			
				sonnyTrucLove© a dit:
			
		

> On peut le voir comme ça...




ou encore comme ça...   

Mais à tout prendre, j'ai un faible pour ça


   bon après midi bande de Nazes...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Septembre 2005)

luckystrike70 a dit:
			
		

> T'as deja pensé au suicide?





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien la peine de s'inscrire pour ça  :rateau:



*En fait c'est simple.*
Éc½uré par le monde qui l'entoure et n'ayant trouvé aucun salut dans le cyberespace, l'Ahesse vient de mettre au point un supplice plein de cruauté digne des pires techniques de torture asiatiques.

À trop regarder son écran, gagné par la fatigue, ses cernes vont rapidement se creuser, ses yeux endoloris vont rougir puis progressivement de plus en plus s'injecter de sang puis commencer à gonfler jusqu'à puruller et sortir de leurs orbites. Celles-ci, une fois vide, laisseront tels des trous béants, entrer des légions de bactéries qui n'auront aucun mal à progresser rapidement jusqu'au cerveau.
Notre pauvre ami, une fois tombé dans un coma profond trouvera la mort dans d'horribles convulsions...




 :affraid:


----------



## l'Ahesse (25 Septembre 2005)

Mon cher purfils.
J'aimerais pouvoir, comme toi, profiter de mon anonymat et de l'interface virtuelle qui nous sépare pour te dire ce qu'une lecture superficielle de ce que tu écris à plusieurs voix m'inspire. Et la déception que j'ai à te voir t'abaisser là ferait exception au comment je te perçois le plus généralement.
J'ai reçu, aujourd'hui, une lettre d'une toute beauté, de quelqu'un qui, en quelques mots, exprime ses doutes et ses élans de bonté. Il est si bon. Et je l'aime tant. Ces quelques mots, qu'il envoyait à celui qu'il ne connaissait pas, alors même que lui et moi n'avons que si peu échangé sous d'autres identités, me font croire que le virtuel et l'anonymat ne servent pas qu'à se branlicotter les couilles comme l'adolescent moyen du Lycée Dhuoda le fait en pensant aux inconnus rivaux du lycée Daudet.
Non, le virtuel peut être beaucoup mieux que ça, pour peu que l'on n'en fasse pas un zoo peuplé de singes hurlants sans vergogne et sans but.

Bien à toi.

L'Ahesse.



PS : Madame de l'aquarium, je vous salue bien bas. Puisse les mots me venir un jour aussi bien que celui qui vous fit tant rire il y a quelques temps. Comment faisait-il alors, celui-là, pour etre entendu au delà du verbiage incessant ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

ça sent le vinaigre, comment z'avez deviné que je voulais une salade ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Septembre 2005)

luckystrike70 a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a donné envie.



la prochaine fois que tu as une envie....
te sens pas obligé de nous la faire partager.....  

vous en etiez ou...?


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2005)

ça sent le beurre de cacaouette ici


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois que tu as une envie....
> te sens pas obligé de nous la faire partager.....
> 
> vous en etiez ou...?




*Voilà que Stook*
édite ses messages maintenant... en plus parce qu'il voulait casser le nioube...


 :mouais:


----------



## iKool (26 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> (...)Non, le virtuel peut être beaucoup mieux que ça, pour peu que l'on n'en fasse pas un zoo peuplé de singes hurlants sans vergogne et sans but.
> (...)


Toujours en attente des sujets mirifiques, subtils et légers venus du temps d'avant, sans que l'on sache très bien avant quoi, quand tu étais membre d'une belle élite virtuelle pleine d'esprit, de malice et de talent...

En attendant, je m'épouille, cris et gesticule dans ma cage, j'agite les bras, fais des grimaces, tente en vain d'impressioner les autres grands mâles du groupe.

Vacuité des vacuités, tout n'est que vacuité... Je vais aller m'cuiter !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, je m'épouille, cris et gesticule dans ma cage, j'agite les bras, fais des grimaces, tente en vain d'impressioner les autres grands mâles du groupe.Je vais aller m'cuiter !



une 'tite banane en attendant    :rateau:


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Toujours en attente des sujets mirifiques, subtils et légers venus du temps d'avant, sans que l'on sache très bien avant quoi, quand tu étais membre d'une belle élite virtuelle pleine d'esprit, de malice et de talent...



Tu sais ce n'est pas très compliqué...  faut se promener dans les arcanes des sujets du BAr... et lire... et puis remonter des trucs qui te plaisent.

Ya des milliers de thèmes qui ont été abordés... ya le choix...

Fais une recherche par Membres par exemple...  

Il y a surement dans cette foule virtuelle de bons Membres...  des plein d'esprit, de malice et de talents...  

Ce que je trouve facile, c'est de répondre systématiquement aux sujets qui apparaisent en début de page du BAr...  Mais bon...   

That's life...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà que Stook*
> édite ses messages maintenant... en plus parce qu'il voulait casser le nioube...
> 
> 
> :mouais:



oui, mais y casser de casser, faut une limite quand meme....


----------



## iKool (26 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce n'est pas très compliqué...  faut se promener dans les arcanes des sujets du BAr... et lire... et puis remonter des trucs qui te plaisent.
> 
> Ya des milliers de thèmes qui ont été abordés... ya le choix...
> 
> ...


Pris en flagrant délit de facilité, je m'incline.
C'est vrai que je me contente souvent de la première page des sujets du bar...

Je voulais juste dire que ce que je trouve facile, moi, c'est de torpiller une soit-disante vacuité des sujets "actuels" au nom d'un âge d'or révolu des forums dont on serait une sorte de dernier des mohicans, valeureux et incompris.

Mais au fond, peu importe, mon avis sur la question n'interresse sans doute que ceux qui le partagent.


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2005)

Drôle d'endroit ici.

Je suis en train de lire un polar où la littérature fait office de patrimoine en danger. Une floppée de brigades spéciales pour veiller sur notre mémoire livresque, traquer les plagiats, les faux manuscrits. A la disposition de ces Littératecs, un programme élaboré d'analyse stylistique. Quasiment infaillible.

Je devrais me faire embaucher.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce n'est pas très compliqué...  faut se promener dans les arcanes des sujets du BAr... et lire... et puis remonter des trucs qui te plaisent.
> 
> Ya des milliers de thèmes qui ont été abordés... ya le choix...
> 
> ...



Les sujets qui sont loins, ont été à un moment ou un autre "en haut du bar" comme tu dis.

Perso j'ai rien contre la facilité, mais la bétise crasse me fatigue de plus en plus...


----------



## iKool (26 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les sujets qui sont loins, ont été à un moment ou un autre "en haut du bar" comme tu dis.
> 
> Perso j'ai rien contre la facilité, mais la bétise crasse me fatigue de plus en plus...


Et la bêtise propre ?


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les sujets qui sont loins, ont été à un moment ou un autre "en haut du bar" comme tu dis.



Oui et alors...  rien n'empêche de...   

Tes bien un mec...   pas de doutes toujours le dernier mot...  




			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire que ce que je trouve facile, moi, c'est de torpiller une soit-disante vacuité des sujets "actuels" au nom d'un âge d'or révolu des forums dont on serait une sorte de dernier des mohicans, valeureux et incompris.
> 
> Mais au fond, peu importe, mon avis sur la question n'interresse sans doute que ceux qui le partagent.




Mais je n'ai pas parlé "d'âge d'or des sujets..."  non "c'était pas mieux avant..."   il y a de bonnes choses...  avant et  pendant et après...


----------



## iKool (26 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Mais je n'ai pas parlé "d'âge d'or des sujets..."  non "c'était pas mieux avant..."   il y a de bonnes choses...  avant et  pendant et après...


Toi non, mais monsieur l'Ahesse (à qui je répondais initialement)...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2005)

Super! C'est vraiment l'automne...
Les changements de saisons sont toujours des périodes de remise en question ... On va rire  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

Puisque le Monsieur t'a dit que ça servait à rien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Puisque le Monsieur t'a dit que ça servait à rien



Du moment que je m'amuse en lisant les différents fils ; je n'ai pas perdu mon temps...


----------



## iKool (26 Septembre 2005)

L'elfe à l'oeil mort se ramasse à l'appel


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> L'elfe à l'oeil mort se ramasse à l'appel



Y'a qu'à dire comme ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tes bien un mec...   pas de doutes toujours le dernier mot...



Assurément.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Septembre 2005)

Ca sert à quoi alors ?


----------



## rezba (26 Septembre 2005)

A faire parler ? Ça marche, en tout cas.

Y'a eu un âge d'or du Bar ? Bof, non, j'ai pas cette impression. Y'a eu de vrais creux, de tout temps, c'est sûr. Mais pas d'himalaya. 
C'est vrai aussi que la croissance du nombre de contributeurs/lecteurs ne s'est pas mécaniquement traduit par une croissance des créateurs de fil. C'est inhérent à la croissance, sûrement. Ou à une logique de l'action collective. T'en penses, finn ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca sert à quoi alors ?



Le fait que j'ai le dernier mot :

A ce que les autres partent sur une bonne impression, voilà tout...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est inhérent à la croissance, sûrement. Ou à une logique de l'action collective. T'en penses, finn ?




Mal de crâne  :affraid:


----------



## l'Ahesse (26 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Drôle d'endroit ici.


Pour une rencontre, sûrement. 



> Je suis en train de lire un polar où la littérature fait office de patrimoine en danger. Une floppée de brigades spéciales pour veiller sur notre mémoire livresque, traquer les plagiats, les faux manuscrits. A la disposition de ces Littératecs, un programme élaboré d'analyse stylistique. Quasiment infaillible.



Le bouquin de Jane Eyre, c'est ça ? C'est bien écrit/traduit ?
Tu lis de la sf, toi, maintenant ?    :love:



> Je devrais me faire embaucher.


Comme détective ? Je je crois. Meme si je suis sûr que, pour toi, l'énigme n'était pas très difficile.
Bien à toi.

:love:


----------



## l'Ahesse (26 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire que ce que je trouve facile, moi, c'est de torpiller une soit-disante vacuité des sujets "actuels" au nom d'un âge d'or révolu des forums dont on serait une sorte de dernier des mohicans, valeureux et incompris.
> 
> Mais au fond, peu importe, mon avis sur la question n'interresse sans doute que ceux qui le partagent.



Bon, iKool, on va pas se disputer, si ? Tu arrives sur le fil, tu me prends à partie direct, j'essaye de te répondre que ce n'est pas grave, et tu continues à m'agonir. Tu ne crois pas qu'il s'agit là typiquement d'une petite colère passagère pour une broutille sans importance qui te pourrit le quotidien parce qu'elle est tombée à un mauvais moment et à laquelle tu as réagi de manière un peu disproportionnée (sic)  ? :rateau:

C'est quoi, le problème, ici ? Que ce qui t'as paru comme étant le signe d'une dépression a fait écho à ta capacité malchanceuse à cotoyer dans ton quotidien une quantité quasiment majoritaire de dépressifs ? 

Ou bien l'insuportable vient-il du fait que, dès l'origine, ce post n'était pas tant une discussion publique, mais un private joke difficile à saisir, à plusieurs bandes, une sorte d'énigme pour initiés dont tu étais exclu ? Pourtant, tu aimes bien aussi les threads dédiés aux tribus, non ? 
Perso, j'aime plus le métal, je préfère l'electro. Mais je joue avec de drole de tribus, je l'admets.

Allez, sans rancune.


----------



## iKool (26 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, iKool, on va pas se disputer, si ? Tu arrives sur le fil, tu me prends à partie direct, j'essaye de te répondre que ce n'est pas grave, et tu continues à m'agonir. Tu ne crois pas qu'il s'agit là typiquement d'un des ces momentsoù tu es sujet à une petite colère passagère pour une broutille sans importances qui te pourrit le quotidien parce qu'elle est tombée à un mauvais moment et à laquelle tu as réagi de manière un peu disproportionnée ?
> 
> C'est quoi, le problème, ici ? Que ce qui t'as paru comme étant le signe d'une dépression a fait écho à ta capacité malchanceuse à cotoyer dans ton quotidien une quantité quasiment majoritaire de dépressifs?
> 
> ...


Non, non, pas de dispute, pas même d'ennervement ou de colère.
C'est vrai que ton post initial m'a un peu fait sur-réagir, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi - peut-être lu au mauvais moment... Je garderais pour moi le résultat de mon auto-analyse psychologique   

t'agonir, t'agonir, comme tu y vas !
Je pensais plutôt à une discution un peu "vive"... Si tu t'es senti agressé, tu as toutes mes excuses, ce n'était pas le but recherché - c'est l'inconvénient de se parler par écrit, la réaction de l'autre n'est pas "visible"...

Sinon, oui, je suis passé totalement à côté du côté "private joke" - et je n'apprécie les tribus que dans la mesure où elles restent ouvertes et ne s'enferment pas trop dans des "codes" accessibles uniquement aux initiés.

Sinon, pour la rancune, non, euh... C'était plutôt moi l'agresseur, non ?  :rose:


----------



## l'Ahesse (26 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, pas de dispute, pas même d'ennervement ou de colère.
> C'est vrai que ton post initial m'a un peu fait sur-réagir, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi - peut-être lu au mauvais moment... Je garderais pour moi le résultat de mon auto-analyse psychologique



Si tu changes d'avis, il y a quelques divans, ici et là, dans des recoins. 



> t'agonir, t'agonir, comme tu y vas !


Bah, pour que tu te sentes coupable, il faut bien que je dramatise un peu, non ? 



> Je pensais plutôt à une discution un peu "vive"... Si tu t'es senti agressé, tu as toutes mes excuses, ce n'était pas le but recherché - c'est l'inconvénient de se parler par écrit, la réaction de l'autre n'est pas "visible"...



c'est là une des choses que j'ai voulu dire, je crois. 



> Sinon, oui, je suis passé totalement à côté du côté "private joke" - et je n'apprécie les tribus que dans la mesure où elles restent ouvertes et ne s'enferment pas trop dans des "codes" accessibles uniquement aux initiés.


Tu n'apprécies les tribus que dans la mesure où elles ne sont pas exclusives ? Ça se comprend. Mais le caractère fermé au départ de la tribu est une des causalités de "l'expérience"... 



> Sinon, pour la rancune, non, euh... C'était plutôt moi l'agresseur, non ?  :rose:



Non, mon post initial, et les autres, étaient de parfaites agressions caractérisées. :rateau:
Pour la peine, j'ai enrichi mon dernier post de liens et de smileys. Histoire de ne pas "fermer" les références.



_PS à l'erMythre corse : ce n'est pas une trahison, c'est un petit caillou._ :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Septembre 2005)

Y a des hotels pour faire çà    :love:


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est inhérent à la croissance, sûrement. Ou à une logique de l'action collective. T'en penses, finn ?





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mal de crâne  :affraid:



Zapping !


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2005)

J'ai enfin croisé cet homme ce soir. Lui aussi s'est affalé dos contre un arbre jusqu'à sentir l'humus. Il a parlé des femmes, de femmes, ayant jalonné sa désormais mélancolique existence. Une sorte de pantin triste et attachant. 
Et sinon vous faites quoi ? Je suis dans les ordinateurs. Les ordinateurs et les filles.
Il a acheté un sandwich club végétarien, à défaut d'avoir trouvé la machine à écrire. Et puis rien. Ça n'avait servi à rien. Mais faut-il vraiment que tout trouve un sens.


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2005)

c'est dingue ce que les discussions de nioubes (mon frérot rezba y compris !!   ) manquent de sens sur ce forum parfois... bouh je retourne dans portfolio moi...   

sinon, à part ça ? moi, j'ai mis mon sourire sur mon visage et je mange du celluloïd en scan et vous ?

ps : ya jamais eu d'âge d'or... même "le duel de la prose de la mort" était frelâté...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Une sorte de pantin triste et attachant.
> Il a acheté un sandwich club végétarien, à défaut d'avoir trouvé la machine à écrire. Et puis rien. Ça n'avait servi à rien. Mais faut-il vraiment que tout trouve un sens.



*C'est certain que manger du légume*
ça ne peut pas rendre heureux...


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

Et quand l'âge dort, les gamins font la fête !
(toujours aussi tristoune ici)


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

ça sert à rien de se prendre la tête...de toute façon tout est déjà écrit...bien que.... :mouais:


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça sert à rien de se prendre la tête...de toute façon tout est déjà écrit...bien que.... :mouais:


Tout a été écrit... Dans les décimales de Pi.
Pi est un nombre/univers (ou un terme comme ça, je ne sais plus) - c'est à dire que n'importe quelle suite de chiffre de n'importe quelle longueur apparaît au moins une fois dans ses décimales (ça a été démontré mathématiquement, mais pas par moi   )

Donc, si on code les lettres par des chiffres, tous les livres jamais écrit et à écrire, toute l'histoire du monde, la mienne, la votre, tous les posts de MacGé apparaissent en clair quelque par dans les décimales de Pi... Au milieu d'un fatras de n'importe quoi, comme d'autres versions des mêmes livres/histoire/vies contenant une infinité de variantes.

Terrible d'avoir à portée de la main une description exacte de notre futur mais de ne pouvoir l'appréhender, faute de connaître toutes les décimales de Pi (puisqu'il y en a une infinité) et faute aussi, de pouvoir la distinguer de l'infinité de description fausses de ce même futur également contenues dans ces décimales.

L'infini, le destion, les univers parallèles... Tout ça contenu dans un pauvre petit symbole grec (trop forts, ces grecs !)
Bluffant, non ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

ça ne sert à rien que je m'énerve à tenter de bouler qqun...ça marche pas... :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça ne sert à rien que je m'énerve à tenter de bouler qqun...ça marche pas... :sleep:



Moi ; je recharge le lance roquette rouge et y'en a un que je vais me faire... Si si, ça sert, une bonne poilade...     :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2005)

*Du coup, là maintenant, subitement*
me parvient une idée, la pensée du jour même, certainement portée par les courants d'air agitant l'intérieur de ma boîte crânienne :


Vivre ne sert à rien puisqu'on finira tous par mourir...





 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Du coup, là maintenant, subitement*
> me parvient une idée, la pensée du jour même, certainement portée par les courants d'air agitant l'intérieur de ma boîte crânienne :
> 
> 
> ...



Houlà!!!!!     Pourtant on n'a pas bu dans le même verre... Tu m'inquiètes, toi


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Du coup, là maintenant, subitement*
> me parvient une idée, la pensée du jour même, certainement portée par les courants d'air agitant l'intérieur de ma boîte crânienne :
> 
> 
> ...


Bah, mourir ne sert pas à grand chose non plus, autant s'en passer.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Bah, mourir ne sert pas à grand chose non plus, autant s'en passer.




*Putain de punaise oui !*
Tiens d'ailleurs oui, c'est vrai ça, c'est l'occasion unique de ressortir cette question existentielle de base, angoissante et insondable, qui des fois m'empêche de dormir la nuit :

_Pourquoi y a t-il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?_


Tout n'est que vanité, j'hésite à me jeter par la fenêtre.


 
 :affraid:


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> _Pourquoi y a t-il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?_



Mais y a-t-il vraiment quelque chose ? Qu'est-ce que le rien ? A partir du moment où tu peux définir le rien, ne lui confères-tu pas une existence qui en fait quelque chose ? Finalement, n'y a-t-il pas quelque chose plutôt que rien du fait de l'incapacité du rien à ne pas être quelque chose ?
(Oui, oui, moi aussi j'ai des nuits agitées parfois   )



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse a dit:
			
		

> Tout n'est que vanité, j'hésite à me jeter par la fenêtre.
> 
> 
> 
> :affraid:


Ca ne sert à rien.
Sauf, éventuellement si tu es au rez de chaussée, ça peut te servir à aller te prommener.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Tout n'est que vanité, j'hésite à me jeter par la fenêtre.
> 
> 
> 
> :affraid:


Complètement vain... Surtout si l'on pense au plaisir que l'on peut prendre à compter le nombre de cons qu'il resterait à faire ièch' ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a-t-il vraiment quelque chose ? Qu'est-ce que le rien ? A partir du moment où tu peux définir le rien, ne lui confères-tu pas une existence qui en fait quelque chose ? Finalement, n'y a-t-il pas quelque chose plutôt que rien du fait de l'incapacité du rien à ne pas être quelque chose ?
> (Oui, oui, moi aussi j'ai des nuits agitées parfois   )




*J'ai promis *
d'arrêter la drogue.


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Complètement vain... Surtout si l'on pense au plaisir que l'on peut prendre à compter le nombre de cons qu'il resterait à faire ièch' ...


Le plaisir est vain, le vin est plaisir,
compter les cons pour s'endormir,
Ca ne sert à rien


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai promis *
> d'arrêter la drogue.


*Je me suis promis*
D'apprécier l'inutilité de la vie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> compter les cons pour s'endormir, Ca ne sert à rien



Un ... Rhoooooooooooooon ... Pshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :sleep:


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un ... Rhoooooooooooooon ... Pshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :sleep:


C'est pour ça que je ne compte pas sur moi... Sinon, je m'endors.


----------



## alèm (29 Septembre 2005)

_flood ?_


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

Flooder ne sert définitivement à rien.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Deux posts lucides. Enfin.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

J'ai aussi un disque scsi inutile.


----------



## Bilbo (30 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : ya jamais eu d'âge d'or... même "le duel de la prose de la mort" était frelâté...


Frelaté, certes, mais il y avait l'ivresse. 

Sinon, ça va ? 

  

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2005)

Mon bilbounet, je crois que tu as raté un de mes posts d'hier ou d'avant hier...

Sinon tu te serais manifesté...


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> [Tout n'est que vanité, j'hésite à me jeter par la fenêtre.



Ce serait de la vanité ! Tu vas pas nous faire ça


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Ben il est au rez et le pastis est dans l'jardin, alors ...


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

Vas niquer, vas niquer, tout n'est que vas niquer !


----------



## Bilbo (30 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mon bilbounet, je crois que tu as raté un de mes posts d'hier ou d'avant hier...
> 
> Sinon tu te serais manifesté...


Pour ce qui est de ce que j'ai raté, je n'en doute guère : je passe très rarement en ce moment. Crois bien que je le regrette.   

À+


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

zavez vu smg ?


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de ce que j'ai raté, je n'en doute guère : je passe très rarement en ce moment. Crois bien que je le regrette.
> 
> À+


Tu as donc d'autres "hobbits" que MacGé ?




(Pardon, pas pu resister)


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

Ça faisait longtemps que je voulais en montrer une.

Une barque à roues... :love:


----------

